# Crepes with a Chocolate Truffle Filling



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

Basically as the thread title I'm wanting to make crepes ( which of course is no problem) but then after making the crepes, I want to pipe a 'ganache' type filling in the middle, then heat them sucesfully in the microwave.

Does anyone have a recipe I could used to make this chocolate truffle type filling.

Or will this not work? If it won't work does anyone have any other ways which would be better, baring in mind I need to prepare in advance and either heat in the microwave, on the hob or whatever.

Thanks for any help,

Michael


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What is the end result that you want? Chocolate ganache cigars? Warm ganache in a folded up crepe?

Work through it, work through it. There are many options.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

This recipe is for chocolate purses thats baked in phylo dough but I think it might work?

Chocolate Purses
18 ounces Butter
2 1/4 # Chocolate
9 ounces sugar
10 eggs

Melt chocolate & Butter..Place sugar in a pan and heat in oven..beat eggs in mixer with whip and slowly add hot sugar. Beat till triple in volume and add chocolate butter mix, blend well. Chill mixture
I would take mixture and leave at room temp for a while and pipe it into your crepes..let me know.

Pat


----------



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

That is exactly the result I'm after, just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction.

And thanks pjm, i will scale down the quantities and give it a test in case it goes wrong.


----------



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

The filling I'm after is one that is runny but still has some shape/body. Like a warm ganache I suppose. 

So maybe pjm your recipe will not work or/?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Actually any ganache will work, it just depends on how warm you're gonna serve it. Warmer=runnier of course. Tell you what will not work, the 1/2 cream 1/2 chocolate ganache formula because that's chiffony when warm. I would use 1/3 cream, 2/3 chocolate and go from there.

PJM, you use whole eggs?


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe I'm not getting something, but why not just make ganache? 

1.5 parts dark chocolate
1 part cream
flavoring to taste

Melt chocolate. Bring cream to a boil, allow to cool a bit. Pour cream all at once onto melted chocolate. Stir with a spatula, starting in the middle and working out from there until fully emulsified. If desired, add liqueur or other liquid flavoring to taste.

Transfer it to a piping bag, and then pipe it into your crepes. If it's too runny at first, just wait and let it set up a bit before piping. It should soften up quite nicely in the microwave. If the post-microwave version is too runny for the effect you're looking for, just increase the ratio of chocolate in the recipe.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey! That's what I said!  LOL!


----------



## m2k (Jul 31, 2006)

So you wouldn't add butter to the ganache at all?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can if you want. I know a lot of truffle recipes do that. I'd just use heavy whipping cream.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

kuan,
Yes i do use whole eggs..
M2K,
The purse recipe is runny after you bake it..obviously depending on how long you bake it. Your probably going to have to play with it a couple of times.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the eggs, they will give "ganach" type filling the body you may want to keep it from being too "runny". Kind of like a molten chocolate cake. 
this is one to be tested to see if they cook too much and become like cake in a crepe or give just enough that they are like a mousse in a crepe.
:bounce:


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Great minds think alike! And type simultaneously, apparently!


----------



## jobs done (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi ,
you are only warming them anyway so Ganache would still be the best filling to go with, as the longer they are warmed the dryer the crepe
will become.
All the best from the UK


----------

